# Boraras Merah



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone know if Big Al's will stock this type - or perhaps Menagerie? Thanks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

not for a 5 gallon glass vase I hope...


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Yes a Vase, but not a 5 gallon*

15 Gallon Glass Vase. It's approximately 2 and a half feet tall. It's another one of my hard to find glass vases.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Nope. You can't really keep fish in that thing properly. There's just no way to do it. The vase is tall and relatively narrow, making for very poor surface exchange of gases. This might be good for many plant species as it keeps more co2 in the water but not good for gasing off nitrogen, getting oxygen into the water, etc, for fish.

Please do not put any fish of any kind in that thing.

If you think you'd like to keep fish, get a ten or twenty gallon tank, learn about the nitrogen cycle, what cycling a tank is, what a biofilter is, etc.

www.marineland.com has an absolutely invaluable section called DR TIMS LIBRARY in which you can learn all the basics you need in one convenient place. Well worded and concise.

Once you understand all of that you can look at getting fish. You have to remember that fish are one of the most delicate animals that you can own, exceeding the delicacy of even the most fragile reptile by many times, and you need to really have a good base of knowledge to keep them healthy and successfully.


----------

